# احميني من نفسي



## candy shop (15 يونيو 2009)

صلاة رائعه لنيافه *الانبا* رافائيل
احميني *من* نفسي
​









هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 833x546 الابعاد 121KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






أرجوك أن تسامحني على ما أخطأت به إليك..

وأن تسندني لكي لا أعود إلى أخطائي ثانية..

وأن تحميني *من* أن تتحول أخطائي إلى عادات..

أو أن يتسرب التهاون إلى قلبي..

أو أن يتقسى ضميري ولا يشعر بالخطية والخطأ.

حقًا ياربي يسوع..

أنا خايف *من* نفسي..

أرجوك احميني *من* نفسي.

كنت فيما سبق أخاف *من* الخطايا الصغيرة..

لكن – للأسف الشديد – صرت الآن لا أشعر بها..

وبدأ ضميري يتسع لخطايا أشنع.

أرجوك احميني *من* نفسي.
..................​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يونيو 2009)

> كنت فيما سبق أخاف *من* الخطايا الصغيرة..​
> لكن – للأسف الشديد – صرت الآن لا أشعر بها..​
> وبدأ ضميري يتسع لخطايا أشنع.​
> أرجوك احميني *من* نفسي.​


 
صلاه جميله اووووووووى يا كاندى ​ 
ميررررررسى على الصلاه ​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى ليكى يا كاندى
صلاة جميلة جدا​


----------



## kalimooo (16 يونيو 2009)

امين

شكراااااااا عاى الصلاة

الجميلة  يا كاندي

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## happy angel (16 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى كاندى صلاة حلوه اووووى

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> صلاه جميله اووووووووى يا كاندى ​
> ميررررررسى على الصلاه ​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



شكراااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا كوكو
​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ميرسى ليكى يا كاندى
> صلاة جميلة جدا​



شكراااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يرعاكى
​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> امين
> 
> شكراااااااا عاى الصلاة
> 
> ...



شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله يا كليمو
​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى كاندى صلاة حلوه اووووى
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا هابى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*صلاة رائعة 
مرسي خالص كاندي 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (13 أكتوبر 2009)

احمينا يارب 

امين

شكرا عالصلاة الطيبة​


----------



## النهيسى (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*منتهى الشكر


للصلاه الرائعه جدا

العدرا معااكم​*


----------



## candy shop (19 يناير 2010)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *صلاة رائعة
> مرسي خالص كاندي
> الرب يباركك​*



شكرااااااااااااااا لزوقك ولتشيجعك 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (19 يناير 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> احمينا يارب
> 
> امين
> 
> شكرا عالصلاة الطيبة​


شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (19 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *منتهى الشكر
> 
> 
> للصلاه الرائعه جدا
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------

